# In love with a canning queen



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, my wife has gone crazy...
Just kidding, she just like to can jam and sell them at craft fairs.
Found these racks for FREE at the local Dollar General stores, I scoop them up quick.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't Know why the above pic is turned?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

HA, ok now they are all turned?
Didn't wanna fight getting through the door and right hand turn to the pantry, so for a few months they will sit outside the pantry.
Wish I could back my truck up to the door and load the whole thing up on sale weekends.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Guys, my wife has gone crazy...
> Just kidding, she just like to can jam and sell them at craft fairs.
> Found these racks for FREE at the local Dollar General stores, I scoop them up quick.
> View attachment 99847


What a smart little wifey person you got. Nothing better in the world than home canned jelly type things.,.chow chow etc. You know I have an old pal I never met who has a big operation called Texas Pepper Jelly down at Houston..or near. He makes all kinds of savory Jelly hot pepper combos that can put some money in a comp bbq cooks back pocket when inocrporated into a sweet finishing glaze on the spare ribs. Texas ribs gotta be sweet like a candy bar ya know. lol. Tell her to send us some evalutiion test samples of her best efforts at pineapple hab. Now that one is a definite grand praze winner at any contest. Hes a good old boy but not sure he cough up any secret recipes. He has a berry jap combo that is a blast on peanut butter sandwiches. Yikes looks like the boy has went nuts with new products here lately. 
https://www.texaspepperjelly.com/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Deebo, how does your wife keep those jars from sliding off the rack? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Deebo your wife is a keeper you married up man


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother, you're holding your phone wrong. That's what causes the images to be sideways. Hold it to the right from how you have been holding it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Deebo has got it going on! What types of Jelly and Jam is she making?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I really think you need an unbiased taste center, . . . they will check the product, . . . assess the value, . . . and write an unbiased report on the sweetness, taste, ease of spreading, etc.

I know a guy who is in the business, . . . he'll probably, because you are a semi "public servant" with your pod casts, give you a discount for his services, . . . maybe even do it for free,

Simply box up 2 jars of each flavor, . . . deliver them to my address, . . . I'll make sure he gets them.

And there will be no charge for the bread and butter he will use for the "toast taste test".

Just let me know how soon it is sent, . . . I'll be on the lookout for the package.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I do the canning in this household and I am into jams big-time. I make peach, raspberry, blueberry, and blackberry. This year I would like to try making applebutter, too. Unfortunately, my blackberry crop failed this year. But I tried whipping up an experimental batch with frozen blackberries from Walmart and it turned out good. Jams are pretty easy and taste wonderful on fresh homemade breads.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Deebo, how does your wife keep those jars from sliding off the rack? :vs_whistle:


Magic...
Ha.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If my wife canned jam, preserves, fruit etc. I'd be as big as a house. Can meat.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Guys, my wife has gone crazy...
> Just kidding, she just like to can jam and sell them at craft fairs.
> Found these racks for FREE at the local Dollar General stores, I scoop them up quick.
> View attachment 99847


Yessir Dee! It does not matter what side you stack those jars, they are golden! Nothing is better than home canned anything.

Send our love to the Mrs.!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Inor.
Someone asked about flavors- Here goes, off the top of my head
Chimango- (a mix of chimayo Mexican seasoning and mango) 
Mango
Strawberry
Apricot
Apple pie 
Apripeach or peachcot (a hybrid of a apricot and peach that turns reddish as it ripens, can def taste the peach hint)
and the winner of like 9 FREAKINH DOUBLE BATCHES goes to 
Wild Plum Loco (a wild plum we hand picked about two blocks from our house) 
Still trying for Chokecherries, and always looking for fruit on sale.
Oh, apples will be on the hit list soon, and she makes many styles of applebutter, with redhot candy, and
we will get to the meat one of these days.


----------

